# Bookmarks your favorite posts!!



## creativeforge (Feb 24, 2017)

OK, so now you will see a "Bookmark" link on the bottom right of every post.






If you click on it, a window will open asking for you to write a note, title, anything to identify the post you bookmark. Click SUBMIT once it's done.






Then when you click on your profile on the top menu, you will see a link to a list of all your bookmarks.






Hope this helps!

Andre


----------



## jononotbono (Feb 25, 2017)

This is a great idea! Thanks


----------



## muziksculp (Feb 25, 2017)

Cool feature ! Very useful to have. 

Thanks,
Muziksculp


----------



## patrick76 (Feb 25, 2017)

Very cool, thanks!


----------



## DaddyO (Feb 25, 2017)

Super!


----------



## valyogennoff (Mar 4, 2017)

Awesome! I've been bookmarking pages and threads using my browser's bookmarking option but now I can bookmark separate posts. Bravo! Thanks, Andre!


----------



## creativeforge (Mar 4, 2017)

Y'all welcome!


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Mar 27, 2017)

Excellente


----------



## wbacer (Jun 22, 2017)

Great idea, I'll put this to good use.


----------

